# Where to buy road flares?



## mugs (Jan 21, 2006)

Anyone know where I could buy some road flares online? I need the kind that actually burn, not the blinking LEDs that are advertised as "flares."


----------



## drizzle (Jan 21, 2006)

Probably easier to buy them locally. I bought mine at an auto parts store. I would guess there are restrictions about shipping something that flammable.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Jan 21, 2006)

drizzle said:


> Probably easier to buy them locally. I bought mine at an auto parts store. I would guess there are restrictions about shipping something that flammable.



I agree. Most any department store/auto parts store will have them very cheap.


----------



## Blackbeagle (Jan 21, 2006)

Check with any local cops you know. They usually have an entire boxload in their cruisers. Find out where they buy them from.


----------



## Chris_Medico (Jan 21, 2006)

mugs said:


> Anyone know where I could buy some road flares online? I need the kind that actually burn, not the blinking LEDs that are advertised as "flares."



I agree that you should try and get the locally due to the cost of shipping. If you HAVE to get them online you can get them here - http://www.awdirect.com/

Good stuff.


----------



## raggie33 (Jan 21, 2006)

id prefare electric ones but if ya want the other kind i say autopart store as ohter have said them things scare me i dont like to carry flamable stuff in a car well i guess thats silly considering it has gas in it


----------



## Sleestak (Jan 21, 2006)

Many sources online. Just go to google/yahoo and type in 'safety flare' and then modify it with '20 minute burntime' and '30 minute burntime' to get some sites.

Since it's combustible, there is a hazmat charge involved . It is 20 bucks, so it'd be in you best interest if you're going online to either order a large case for yourself, or go in with friends and split up a case so that you can also split up the hazmat.

Locally, you can go to auto supply to get them, and you can also go to boating supply to get them as well. Auto supply will get you the best chance at the larger ones, like 30 minute, while boat supply seems to focus on meteors and short duration handhelds. For automotive uses, I recommend keeping 20 minute flares. They are easier to store, and IME the 30's are often more than a private party might need.

I carry some in my cars, and it's amazing how durable those things are. All of that Florida summer heat and they still work when I rotate stocks. I don't mind carrying them in a car. The design of the things are such that they'd never ignite via impact. The flare ignitor is well protected, and if the thing got ignited by a heat source, that would generally mean that the car was on fire to begin with.

Downside is using them near a crash where there might be gas leaking, or placing them on dry grass and such, both cases where there might be a chance of fire. Thinking a little before using them will go a long way toward increasing safety.

Shame you don't know a cop. You could gank a couple from him.:naughty:  Just kidding.

HTH.


----------



## mugs (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses. I hadn't considered the hazmat thing, I guess that's why I've had such a hard time finding them online. I never noticed them at auto part stores, but I'll check today. I'm going up to the Army/Navy store today, so I might as well check there too.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 21, 2006)

I remember when they used to use smudge pots to mark road construction and accidents. They looked lile little bowling balls with a flame coming out of the top. As a child I was always afraid that one of those things would set our tires on fire when we passed them.


----------



## Greens_Rules (Jan 21, 2006)

I pick mine up in Truck Stops.

Flying J 
T/A
Bosselmans

And others have them.

I use a ton of them, Seems i am always the first one to stop at the bad crashes, 

Yesterday i used 5 on the way home over by Des Moines because a car wanted to see if they could run over a bridge rail in the ice. Played pinball on the bridge then poped out other side and sat cross both lanes.


Rob


----------



## louie (Jan 21, 2006)

I heard somewhere that safety authorities are recommending those plastic reflector triangles over flares. You set up 3 triangles, a couple well before your incident. They can be more visible since they stand up a foot or so, and don't burn out in 15 minutes. No fire hazards.


----------



## greenLED (Jan 21, 2006)

my local ACE hardware store has'em; check yours.


----------



## mugs (Jan 21, 2006)

louie said:


> I heard somewhere that safety authorities are recommending those plastic reflector triangles over flares. You set up 3 triangles, a couple well before your incident. They can be more visible since they stand up a foot or so, and don't burn out in 15 minutes. No fire hazards.



Flares have the advantage of being able to start a fire in an emergency if necessary. And if you're stranded somewhere, they can be used to draw attention to yourself (although emergency flares are better for that, they burn super-bright but don't last very long).


----------



## Sigman (Jan 21, 2006)

Yep, most local hardware stores around here have them...but it's probably a long drive for you to Anchorage!


----------



## Greens_Rules (Jan 21, 2006)

i have my DOT Triangles that are for when i break down on the side of the road. The flares are nice to set up and forget.

Cops wont let you pick up the triangles at a crash site after they arive. So $5 in flares VS $50 for the triangles that we will get shut down if not on the truck.

Ohh and if you have any HazMat load, DO NOT have any flares on your truck/car. 

Rob


----------



## matt_j (Jan 22, 2006)

If you are in NYC (Brooklyn) PM me than stop by when I'm on duty and I give you some.


----------



## BobVA (Jan 22, 2006)

Sleestak said:


> Shame you don't know a cop. You could gank a couple from him.:naughty:  Just kidding.
> 
> HTH.



Speaking of which, here's a handy section of the California Vehicle Code for good samaritans on the left-coast:

_2419. (a) Any member of the California Highway Patrol may give flares to any person as replacement for flares used by such person to warn traffic of an accident or other hazardous condition on a highway, provided such person was not required by law to give such warning, or was not involved in the accident or the creation of the hazardous condition. The officer shall not replace such flares unless he is reasonably satisfied that such person in fact placed the flares for which replacement is requested.

(b) Notwithstanding any other provision of law, the person requesting replacement of flares shall not be required to file any claim for such flares. 
_


----------



## mugs (Jan 22, 2006)

I got them at Autozone, thanks.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 1, 2012)

Try Walmart. $8 for 3 15 minute flares, $16 for 6 30 minute flares. Check in the auto department. 5 minute Orion brand flares in camping section 3 for $5.


----------



## jake25 (Oct 2, 2012)

I just stop by the local firehouse and ask for a few


----------



## georges80 (Oct 2, 2012)

Seriously, 6+ year old thread and the first post the re-animator provides is a link to a website... Not at all suspicious?

cheers,
george.


----------



## Empath (Oct 2, 2012)

You were right, George. Spammer and his spam have been removed.


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 22, 2012)

It is good to note that most police will gladly give you a few, especially if you explain that you used some at an accident / hazard and have not found replacements yet. Just don't get greedy and don't get mad if they say no.

Daniel


----------

